# Problemi con config. kernel durante installazione

## jigi

Ciao non riesco a caricare genkernel

codici 14 e 15

il 15 mi dice genkernel command not found

mi potete aiutare

grazie gigi

----------

## gutter

Potresti essere più dettagliato?

P.S.: Benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## CLod

hai fatto emerge genkernel?

----------

## jigi

se scrivo emerge genkernel dopo una fila di link mi da aborting

se scrivo genkernel all  mi da command not found

versione kernel in /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.4.25-gentoo

se provo a farlo in manuale come da codice5 alla prima riga mi dice no directory

alla seconda command not found

----------

## gutter

Hai settato correttamente la rete?

----------

## jigi

no poiche non ho modem sul pc dove sto installando gentoo

ma sul mauale c'è scritto che se fai l'installazione da livecd non serve il modem

precisazione: sono nuovo sia di linux che di gentoo e chiedo scusa per le mie banalità

----------

## gutter

Non mi ricordo se genkernel è compreso.

----------

## jigi

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non mi ricordo se genkernel è compreso
> 
> 

 

Ciao gutter allara cosa faccio butto tutto

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

dal manuale gentoo si direbbe che non è compreso:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2005.0/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#genkernel

puoi sempre compilarlo a mano... mettere solo le cose fondamentali è molto semplice.

----------

## gutter

Puoi anche compilare il kernel a mano  :Wink: 

Non differisce dalla compilazione del kernel della altre distro.

----------

## jigi

gia provato ma quando, come scritto codice5: #cd /usr/src/linux la risposta è: bash: cd: /usr/src/linux: No such file or directory

e di conseguenza #make menuconfig la risposta è: make: *** No rule to make target 'menuconfig'. Stop

----------

## gutter

Ma sei sicuro che ci siano i sorgenti del kernel siano installati?

----------

## jigi

ho seguito il manuale alla lettera fino al capitolo 7b Installare i sorgenti, riuscito con successo

quando è venuto il momento di configurare il kernel: PANICOOOO

----------

## jigi

devo fare anche

rm /usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src

ln -s linux-2.4.25-gentoo linux

perchè il manuale non mi indica una installazione secondo me

PS il prompt che mi appare è: livecd / #     è la dir giusta per i sorgenti e il kernel?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

e se fai 

ls /usr/src/

cosa vedi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma probabilmentre avrai una versione di kernel diverso. Posta un

```
$ ls /usr/src/
```

----------

## jigi

x ciccio bueo

ls /usr/src

risposta: linux

e dopo prompt

----------

## jigi

$ ls /usr/src/ 

command not foud

allora gentilmente e soprattutto pagando le spese c'è qualcuno che mi da una versione di gentoo installabile?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vuol dire che non hai messo i sorgenti, prova a dare il comando

```
# emerge -k gentoo-sources
```

----------

## jigi

x fedeliallalinea

>>>>emerge (1 of ) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.26-r6 ro  (perche invece mi ha dato linux-2.4.25-gentoo???)

>>>>segue una svilva di tentativi di download da mirror diversi, alla fine aborting

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con

```
# emerge vanilla-sources
```

----------

## jigi

riprovero' ho tutta la notteLast edited by jigi on Sat Apr 23, 2005 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jigi

Ciao, ho rienstallato tutto ma prima di farlo ho editato con nano il file /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

ed era vuoto. Allora durante l'installazione ho cambiato il filesystem di hda3 da raisersf a ext3

mi ha riconosciuto tutti i comandi e sono quasi alla frutta

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@jigi: bene sono contento, ma credo che avevi dimenticato qualche passo prima

----------

## jigi

adesso nano non salva i file

FEDELLIALLALINEA hai letto il pm

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

il tuo impegno è ammirevole, ma credo che tu stia commettendo degli sbagli a seguire la guida,  quando loro dicono "linux-2.4.5" o altri numeri di versione, non devi copiarli, devi usare le versioni che hai installato.  posso capire che magari sono concetti difficili per chi non ha mai installato gentoo, ma ce la puoi comunque fare se leggi tutto con estrema attenzione. 

se vuoi, puoi provare vidalinux, è un'altra distribuzione basata sempre su gentoo, ma ha un'installer grafico, lo stesso di fedora, quindi installarla è molto facile.  Però non puoi chiedere consigli su questo forum, se usi quella. Cerca con google, e vedrai che troverai tutto il necessario.

----------

## jigi

CiccioBueo ha scritto:

il tuo impegno è ammirevole, ma credo che tu stia commettendo degli sbagli a seguire la guida, quando loro dicono "linux-2.4.5" o altri numeri di versione, non devi copiarli, devi usare le versioni che hai installato. posso capire che magari sono concetti difficili per chi non ha mai installato gentoo, ma ce la puoi comunque fare se leggi tutto con estrema attenzione. 

Egregio io seguo la guida ma nei codici metto quello che ho: kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 tanto per fare un esempio

lo so di essere una bestia in fatto di linux ma se non si prova come si fa ad imparare?

Per il resto se credete che ho rotto.....

----------

## grentis

Nessuno ha mai detto niente di simile...

e' solo che probabilmente sbagli qualcosa...

in che senso nano non salva i file? Da qualche tipo di errore o no?

----------

## jigi

Ciao grentis

ho fatto:

emerge grub

grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

quit

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

spalshimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r6

kernel /kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root/dev/hda3

initrd /initrd-2.4.26-gentoo-r6

###la parte che riguarda XP l'affronterò quando sarò riuscito a installare Gentoo su questo hd (40Gb) e lo metterò nel mio pc ###

Comando: Ctrl+o, mi chiiede se voglio salvare il file, invio......

No such file or directory

non vuole sapere di salvarlo in /boot/grub/grub.conf

naturalmente in root non c'è nessuna dir gurb

colpa mia che non l'ho creata, anche perchè non c'è nessun riferimento a come crearla

>chiedo scusa per prima, grazie e ciao a tutti

Gigi

----------

## grentis

Ma non ho capito...adesso funziona?

comunque per creare una directory basta usare mkdir    :Razz:   (in caso ti servisse)

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *jigi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Egregio io seguo la guida ma nei codici metto quello che ho: kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 tanto per fare un esempio
> 
> lo so di essere una bestia in fatto di linux ma se non si prova come si fa ad imparare?
> ...

 

Assolutamente non volevo offenderti!

Ci mancherebbe altro! sono un super-niubbo anche io!

se cerchi nel forum trovi questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-309442-highlight-100.html

che sono i passi che io ho segutio per installare gentoo, prova a darci un'occhiata, magari ti è d'aiuto!

Facci sapere come prosegue la tua "battaglia personale" con l'installazione di gentoo! :Very Happy: 

----------

